# Υπερτροφία στη λίμνη της Καστοριάς



## Costas (Aug 18, 2010)

Από την Ελευθεροτυπία (με εύγλωττη φωτογραφία)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2010)

> Πριν από μερικά χρόνια, η λίμνη της Καστοριάς αποτελούσε την πιο ευχάριστη καθημερινότητα για τους κατοίκους της πόλης. Ηταν το πρωινό τζόκινγκ για τους αθλούμενους, ο απογευματινός περίπατος για τα ζευγαράκια, ο μεσημεριανός καφές για τις παρέες και το ήρεμο αναγνωστήριο για τους φοιτητές. Σήμερα, η εικόνα που παρουσιάζει προκαλεί μόνο θλίψη και αγανάκτηση. Οι πολίτες μιλούν για εγκατάλειψη από τους αρμοδίους.
> 
> «Δεν ξέρετε πόσες φορές έχω ακούσει από τους συμπολίτες μου να λένε: "Δήμαρχε, γιατί δεν κάνεις κάτι;". Δυστυχώς, ο δήμαρχος μιας επαρχιακής πόλης έχει πλέον καταστεί ανίσχυρος, χωρίς αρμοδιότητες, χωρίς κονδύλια, χωρίς τη δυνατότητα αμέσης παρέμβασης στα υπουργεία και την κεντρική εξουσία. Κάπου εκεί έχει χαθεί το παιχνίδι και για τη λίμνη της Καστοριάς», λέει ο δήμαρχος....



Δηλαδή χρειάζεται φορέας για να μην πέφτουν ολωνών τα βρωμόνερα στη λίμνη που «αποτελούσε την πιο ευχάριστη καθημερινότητα για τους κατοίκους της πόλης»;


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2010)

Αυτό μου φαίνεται κι εμένα περίεργο, δόκτορα, σ' αυτό το πολύ αόριστο κείμενο. Τι να φταίει ακριβώς, πόσα χρόνια πηγαινοφέρνουν τεμπέλικα από γραφείο σε γραφείο τη σκέψη να κάνουν κάτι, δεν κατάλαβα. Το βασικό, ότι δεν κάνεις τη λίμνη χαβούζα, φαίνεται ότι μόνο με περιβαλλοντοφύλακες και πρόστιμα μπορούμε να το καταλάβουμε. Γιατί το φιλότιμο μπορούμε να περηφανευόμαστε ότι είναι ελληνική λέξη, αλλά το ψάχνουμε με το μικροσκόπιο πια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2010)

Πάντως η λίμνη δεν ήταν ειδυλλιακά καθαρή ούτε την τελευταία φορά που έκανα εκεί διακοπές, Κούλουμα στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90. Εμένα μου φαίνεται πιο πολύ σιλισιζονικό δημοσίευμα, εκλογές έρχονται, να προβάλουμε λίγο τον (ενδεχομένως πανάξιο, δεν τον ξέρω) δήμαρχό μας (γι' αυτό και δεν επανέλαβα το όνομά του εδώ...).


----------

